# Honing it in



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi again,

Well, I've been away for a few weeks, but that's because my wife and I were running around in your wonderful country, and loving just about every minute of it.

We're still going over all the new information, and I've got a few questions as we whittle away at shaping a possible move somewhere along the Kapiti coast. 

1. We'd be entering under the Temporary Retirement category - I turn 66 next November. The guidelines say that if we're accepted we can stay for two years, and then renew for another two. Can this process go on indefinitely? We're looking for a place to retire - which to us means building new relationships, involving ourselves in meaningful activities, both pleasure oriented and "work" oriented (even though I don't think we'll be actually allowed to hold jobs - I'm not sure about that yet). At some point can we enter a "permanent guest" classification?

2. My wife is 56, and is thinking that she might seek an advanced degree. Does anyone know if there's an age restriction connected with entering NZ as a student?

3. Anyone who wears contact lenses - do you have any nifty techniques you've developed for coping with Wellington's wind?

4. We spent time in Wellington and Paraparaumu, Waekanae and Raumati for the most part. We passed through other towns on the way up there that could be considerations if things work out. What will determine most significantly is knowing where the climate effectively goes through it's change between Wellington and Waekanae. The upper towns range from 3 to 5 degrees warmer and are a lot less windy. I'm also told that there's less rain than in Wellington. So if I can get an idea as to what town(s) mark the move to the more gentle climate then I'll know what ones to add to our list of considerations.

4. My wife is very interested in history. What are the main areas of interest in this area? I'm thinking Maori culture and early migration to the islands. Any others to add to those?

As you may be able to tell, I'm more sold on it than she is initially. She has legitimate concerns, and the contact lens bit is significant. I can only commiserate second hand, since I don't wear contacts. We both enjoyed ourselves during our 2+ weeks there, and NZ is still a very strong candidate, so I'm trying to gather as much info as possible.

TIA for any help you can give.

All the best,
donilo


----------

